
Gif's inventor says ignore dictionaries and say 'Jif' (2013) - Jaruzel
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22620473
======
yesenadam
I've been saying "Hif" for a few years because that's how it's pronounced in
Spanish[0], which I'm learning..also because it's funny. (Also I say "Himp"
for Gimp.) Come to think of it, that started around the time I read it should
be pronounced "Jif".

[0] g before e or i in Spanish, like j, has a guttural h sound.

